# Limited Ingredient Diet



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

This kinda goes along with my other thread about Probiotics in the health forum. Except I am wanting food advice this time. 

Since Jasper was a pup he has had problems with diarrhea. He usually gets it once or twice a month and it last a few days each time. Lately he has been getting it more often (such as 3-4 times a month). No health problems the vets can find. I am starting to think that he needs to be on a Limited Ingredient Diet with no rotation. I am at my wits end with all of the poop! He has long skirting so I end up having to give him a butt bath 4-6 times a day. This last month he had explosive diarrhea all over his cage and himself, twice. 

He cannot handle pumpkin or chicken in his diet. They send him over the edge, vomiting, diarrhea, scratching, etc. He is iffy with fish foods. He hates dehydrated foods such as THK and addiction.

Any suggestions on foods?


----------



## Dog Person (Sep 14, 2012)

Damon'sMom said:


> This kinda goes along with my other thread about Probiotics in the health forum. Except I am wanting food advice this time.
> 
> Since Jasper was a pup he has had problems with diarrhea. He usually gets it once or twice a month and it last a few days each time. Lately he has been getting it more often (such as 3-4 times a month). No health problems the vets can find. I am starting to think that he needs to be on a Limited Ingredient Diet with no rotation. I am at my wits end with all of the poop! He has long skirting so I end up having to give him a butt bath 4-6 times a day. This last month he had explosive diarrhea all over his cage and himself, twice.
> 
> ...


Here's a link to Chew's dry dog food: http://www.chewy.com/dog/dry-food-294

There's a selector on the side that you can use to see foods with different protein sources. You mentioned in the other thread that Jasper doesn't do good with fish as well so take a look at the foods and see if they have any chicken fat, fish meal or pumpkin in them. Honestly, for me with all the talk of what's good vs. great vs. garbage I am starting to think the brand you choose (assuming it's not really crap food) almost doesn't make a difference ... as long as your dog does well on it.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Dog Person said:


> Here's a link to Chew's dry dog food: http://www.chewy.com/dog/dry-food-294
> 
> There's a selector on the side that you can use to see foods with different protein sources. You mentioned in the other thread that Jasper doesn't do good with fish as well so take a look at the foods and see if they have any chicken fat, fish meal or pumpkin in them. Honestly, for me with all the talk of what's good vs. great vs. garbage I am starting to think the brand you choose (assuming it's not really crap food) almost doesn't make a difference ... as long as your dog does well on it.


Thanks I'll take a look. I buy from there all the time and love their customer service and fast delievery. lol

I agree with you. I am just looking for a kibble that works for my boy even if its not rated "the best". As long as he does good on it I will be fine with it, within reason that is. 

I think we would be okay with a kibble that has fish just not as the main ingredient/ protein. Thanks for all the help btw!


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Butt bath 4-6x a day? Yeah that's definitely not normal. Poor dude. 

Maybe calm things down with an RX food first ... some of the Royal Canin RX foods are designed for that problem. Then gradually shift to just a generic sensitive stomach. 

I feed Acana Duck & Pear with great results; but my boy is not *super* sensitive, just to certain things. I'd look into the ProPlan Sensitive Stomach & Skin, Annamaet Option, Verus, Science Diet Sensitive Stomach, Nature's Variety LID.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Jacksons Mom said:


> Butt bath 4-6x a day? Yeah that's definitely not normal. Poor dude.
> 
> Maybe calm things down with an RX food first ... some of the Royal Canin RX foods are designed for that problem. Then gradually shift to just a generic sensitive stomach.
> 
> I feed Acana Duck & Pear with great results; but my boy is not *super* sensitive, just to certain things. I'd look into the ProPlan Sensitive Stomach & Skin, Annamaet Option, Verus, Science Diet Sensitive Stomach, Nature's Variety LID.


Yeah its not normal, I feel bad for him.  I'll talk to the drs at work today and see about an RX food to help settle things down a little. I have been looking at the Natures Variety LID, as well as California Natural, Natural Balance LID, Castor & Pollux Natural Ultramix Grain-Free Duck Sweet Potatoes & Peas Entree, Pinnacle Duck & Potato, Simply Nourish Lamb & Oatmeal, and Wellness Simple Limited Ingredient Diet Duck & Oatmeal. I don't think that the ProPlan or SD would work because he can't have chicken, and I'd like to stay away from fish because he is iffy on it.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

They aren't "limited ingredient" per se, but Earthborn Meadow Feast and Great Plains formulas are both no-chicken, no-fish, no-grains. The Great Plains does have dried egg product in it though.


----------



## georgiapeach (Mar 17, 2012)

I feel your pain. I have a westie mix who's allergic to seemingly everything. Her issue is skin allergies, rather than diahrrea, but it still drives her (and me) crazy. She's allergic to all grains, potato, any form of fowl, eggs, and alfalfa. You need to use an LID diet to narrow down your dog's triggers. The fewer ingredients, the better. Your dog hasn't been diagnosed with colitis or IBD? I'd also cut down on fat, as that can trigger digestive upset. I had a boxer that couldn't tolerate any kibble with protein higher than 25% and 15% fat, or he'd have diahrrea. He did best on TOTW Pacific Stream. TOTW also make a lamb formula with similar percentages, since your dog doesn't like fish. 

I'm not normally a fan, but your dog may be a good candidate for one of the Natural Balance LID kibbles. They only have a few ingredients each, so you can more easily eliminate what doesn't work. The protein and fat in these kibbles are very low. This isn't usually good for the average dog, but you don't have the average dog.


----------



## seta (Oct 8, 2013)

California Naturals Lamb and Rice. Healthwise Lamb and Rice. 
The Healthwise was awesome for my dog! Besides Iams (ya I know) it was the one other formula that she did amazing on!


----------



## Boleyn (Aug 25, 2008)

My IBD girl was on the canned prescription Purina EN (which has chicken, so it won't work for you) for awhile, then as her condition stabilized I transitioned her to homecooked (low fat, low fiber), but I groom an IBD dog who does well on the NB venison formula. You might look into some supplements like slippery elm or l-gluatmine, those helped my girl tremendously. Good luck! I feel you "poop pain", lol.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

When I say he is iffy with fish I mean sometimes he handles it okay, others not so much. lol He does get fish oil in his food everyday and does fine with it. I only seem to have a problem when its the main ingredient in the food.



Shell said:


> They aren't "limited ingredient" per se, but Earthborn Meadow Feast and Great Plains formulas are both no-chicken, no-fish, no-grains. The Great Plains does have dried egg product in it though.


Thank you! I will look into the foods. 



georgiapeach said:


> I feel your pain. I have a westie mix who's allergic to seemingly everything. Her issue is skin allergies, rather than diahrrea, but it still drives her (and me) crazy. She's allergic to all grains, potato, any form of fowl, eggs, and alfalfa. You need to use an LID diet to narrow down your dog's triggers. The fewer ingredients, the better. Your dog hasn't been diagnosed with colitis or IBD? I'd also cut down on fat, as that can trigger digestive upset. I had a boxer that couldn't tolerate any kibble with protein higher than 25% and 15% fat, or he'd have diahrrea. He did best on TOTW Pacific Stream. TOTW also make a lamb formula with similar percentages, since your dog doesn't like fish.
> 
> I'm not normally a fan, but your dog may be a good candidate for one of the Natural Balance LID kibbles. They only have a few ingredients each, so you can more easily eliminate what doesn't work. The protein and fat in these kibbles are very low. This isn't usually good for the average dog, but you don't have the average dog.


Chicken causes skin allergies in jasper as well as diarrhea. Sorry you have a hard time find foods as well! Nope they say he is health, just extra sensitive. We have went through 6 vets, and stocked up tons of bills. lol I know the only real way to count out IBD is a biopsy but I have not gone that far yet. If I can't find a food that will help then that is the next step.  Thanks for the suggestions of TOTW. How come you don't normally like NB LID foods? Because of the low protein and fat or...? And yes I most certainly don't lol, he is one of a kind and quiet the handful.  He is this difficult and expensive now I hate to think of what will happen in his old age. 



seta said:


> California Naturals Lamb and Rice. Healthwise Lamb and Rice.
> The Healthwise was awesome for my dog! Besides Iams (ya I know) it was the one other formula that she did amazing on!


Thanks for the food suggestions.  I was contemplating the California Naturals, but after the recent recalls I am hesitant. 



Boleyn said:


> My IBD girl was on the canned prescription Purina EN (which has chicken, so it won't work for you) for awhile, then as her condition stabilized I transitioned her to homecooked (low fat, low fiber), but I groom an IBD dog who does well on the NB venison formula. You might look into some supplements like slippery elm or l-gluatmine, those helped my girl tremendously. Good luck! I feel you "poop pain", lol.



I just don't know if I would trust myself to make a balanced home cooked diet. lol Thanks so much for the advice.


----------



## seta (Oct 8, 2013)

The recall was for salmonella. Wash your hands and you'll be good to go!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

seta said:


> The recall was for salmonella. Wash your hands and you'll be good to go!


True but I am worried about more recalls, in which the food would not be available for long periods of time. This last time the food was not stocked locally again for 2 months. I'd hate to find a good food and then not be able to buy it for extended periods of time because of recalls. They had one in march, which expanded and continued into April. And then again in June. Just makes me worry. I do believe that CN is a good food, and I am still thinking about it.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

So after deliberating all night I have narrowed my choices down to 7. lol! I HATE making decisions. Honestly hate it. So this is hard. haha I hope to make a choice by tomorrow night so I can pick up the food while running errands or order it before Saturday so that it ships out this weekend.

*I can find locally. No chicken, or pumpkin to be found!*
Natural Balance L.I.D. Limited Ingredient Diets Sweet Potato & Venison 
Natural Balance L.I.D. Limited Ingredient Diets Potato & Duck 
Natural Balance L.I.D. Limited Ingredient Diets Sweet Potato & Bison 
Natural Balance L.I.D. Limited Ingredient Diets Lamb Meal & Brown Rice 

*I would have to order these online.*
Pinnacle Duck & Potato 
Nature's Variety Instinct Limited Ingredient Diet Lamb Meal
Nature's Variety Instinct Limited Ingredient Diet Turkey


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

I feed raw now, but previously had my dogs on the Nature's Variety LID (Lamb) and if I ever had to go back to kibble, that's the one I'd go back to. The dogs all did very well on it and seemed to enjoy it.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

So I picked up a small bag of Natural Balance LID Sweet Potato & Venison while I was out today. Hopefully that works for him. If it doesn't I will try the Bison NB next. If those don't work out then I will try the Nature's Variety.


----------



## Bumper1 (Jul 14, 2013)

This food will be carried by Mr. Chewy soon. It is a very popular Italian brand. This particular Cod formula with no chicken or poultry at all looks interesting especially since it is 30% protein, 92% animal protein. Low carbohydrates. No peas or pea protein and nicely low ash at 6.90%:

DFA has rated the GF foods at 5 Stars.

http://usa.farmina.com/?q=content/product/nd-ancestral-dog-codfish-orange-31


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Bumper1 said:


> This food will be carried by Mr. Chewy soon. It is a very popular Italian brand. This particular Cod formula with no chicken or poultry at all looks interesting especially since it is 30% protein, 92% animal protein. Low carbohydrates. No peas or pea protein and nicely low ash at 6.90%:
> 
> DFA has rated the GF foods at 5 Stars.
> 
> http://usa.farmina.com/?q=content/product/nd-ancestral-dog-codfish-orange-31


That does look like a good food. I don't think Jasper would do well on it because the main ingredient is fish however.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Well Jasper is doing better thanks to some diarrhea meds from the vet.  He will be on those for the next 8 days. I did a cold turkey switch on his foods the same day I bought the bag. He loves this food. Never having had venison before he scarfs it down. I have never seen him so joyful and happy to eat something before, well except for watermelon. lol! Hopefully this food does the trick for him.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Just an update on Jasper since he has been eating his new food for 1 month as of today. He is doing GREAT on his Venison kibble. I could not be happier with this food! He is eating a lot of it because he works so hard and its low fat and protein but the expense is well worth it! He is eating around 6 cups a day to maintain his weight (60 lbs) and going through about 2- 28 pound bags a month at $60 each. Not including the 1/4 can soft food at night. I am actually trying to lower his exercising down from 6 hours a day during the week to just 4 because of my work schedule. That should also help with him eating me out of house and home. lol! 

My dad brought home a big deer a couple of days ago and we sent it to the processor. Unfortunately I didn't get any of the organs or anything because he had already discarded them. Should get it back tomorrow. I am going to take some and boil it and then bake it to make him some treats. I am getting the antlers tomorrow as well.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Glad to hear things are going good. My Doberman loves this food and also does good on it. I will recommend this brand to clients when talking about LID. I like it because they have cans and treats and rolls to go along with the kibble. Owners like having the ability to buy treats for their dogs.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

luv mi pets said:


> Glad to hear things are going good. My Doberman loves this food and also does good on it. I will recommend this brand to clients when talking about LID. I like it because they have cans and treats and rolls to go along with the kibble. Owners like having the ability to buy treats for their dogs.


Thanks. I recommend it at the clinic I work at as well. I wish they had a roll that went with the venison.  I know I would be buying lots of that to use as a topper to add calories and as treats!


----------

